# Wet food Nutro Max Cat



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

My sisters hedgehog, Xena is having a hard time eating hard food. She hasn't aten it for about a day now. We tryed to wet the hard food to get it softer but she still refused to eat. My sister fed her a peice of Stubbie's(her cat) food and she ate it. So my mom went shopping and picked up some wet food. It is called Nutro Max Cat Gourmet Classics Lite. It is turkey and chicken flavor. Can we mix some of it in her food? We are planning on softening her hard food a bit and adding some of the wet food in. Is that ok?

Thanks.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It LOOKS like it should be alright, but I am far from being an ingredient list expert. But I did find the list of ingredients and I'll post it for others to comment.

Turkey broth, cod, beef liver, ground rice, turkey, chicken liver, chicken, wheat gluten, beef, dried egg product, oat bran, carrots, potatoes, peas, guar gum, salt, potassium chloride, carrageenan, dl-methionine, sodium ascorbate (source of vitamin C), taurine, ferrous sulfate, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, zinc oxide, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, manganous sulfate, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, potassium iodide, biotin.

Crude protein (min.) 8.5%, crude fat (min.) 3%, crude fiber (max.) 2%, moisture (max.) 78%, ash (max.) 2.5%, magnesium (max.) 0.025%, taurine (min.) 0.05%, ascorbic acid* (min.) 6 mg/kg.
Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Be prepared for alot of really stinky poo. You may also want to supplement with some hills a/d since that is way low on fat and protein.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wet food is always much lower in protein and fat because it is so high in water.


----------

